# props to all reptile and snake owners



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i think snakes are cool as hell and nice looking but ym big ass cant get over that bastartd not ever really knowing me ad dealing with the fact soner or later if i get one he/she probably will bite me and it will probably hurt like all hell croc keeper,puddjuice how do u do it? i mean dogs have teeth but u know if its urs it wont bite how d u deal with an animal that never really knows u and can inflict such damage without provacation?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tame little snakes like ball pythons, corn snakes, and other captive-bred specimens which are all readily available at LFSes will not bite you. And if they did, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt very much at all.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

If you follow some guidlines (like not handling a mouse and then sticking your hand in w/ the snake) alot of snakes aren't very likely to bite you. A couple things to consider-I have a 3 yr old daughter who's quickly becoming quite fascinated w/ herps (especially snakes) so I've considered the whole biting thing myself (due especially in part to my wife







). I can really only comment on Corns, cause they're what I've decided on and researched.
Get the snake young, the more they get handled at a younger stage, the more tolerant they are of being handled. I can tell you, even if you do get bit by a hatchling, it's adorable. No worse than getting rubbed by velcro.

J


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> tame little snakes like ball pythons, corn snakes, and other captive-bred specimens which are all readily available at LFSes will not bite you. And if they did, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt very much at all.


 Really? Because I've been bitten by quite a few young Ball Pythons. I've read that they can be quite nippy when younger.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, how I do it is because that I understand that snakes and all other animals bite at some time. ussualy the only times a pet or creature bite is when it feels thratened or stressed. And to lower the risk you should not hold it too much, there feeding should be proper and there heating and cage requirements should be proper also. If you do this the animal shouldn't feel threatened and should lower the risk of you getting bit. Also be gental. Trust me if you hold it enough you will get used to it. I bought a scorpion and was terrified to hold it and after I held it a little more at a time and was gentle with it I wasn't afraid of it and more. Practice akes perfect. GOOD LUCK THOROUGHBRED. By the way. I have been bitten by Ball pythons, corn snakes, rat snakes, and fox snakes. Also a baby burimese python, and none of them hurt all that much.







Have fun.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

just gt a damn goldfish and name it "Kong"


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i got a BP and when i first got it it was fiesty and it bit me ... it didnt hurt at all and all it did was leave a few needle size marks. it let go right away and has never even hissed at me since it is so nice and lets me hold it .
I think u should go to a LPS and hold a couple and mabe ull get over it and get a shake!

Keep me informed


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bottom line, if it has a mouth, it can bite....my 19 month old son is a classic example.....










You just have to learn to work with animal on its terms.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> i got a BP and when i first got it it was fiesty and it bit me ... it didnt hurt at all and all it did was leave a few needle size marks. it let go right away and has never even hissed at me since it is so nice and lets me hold it .
> I think u should go to a LPS and hold a couple and mabe ull get over it and get a shake!
> 
> Keep me informed


 i think i will just to get over the fear case im thinking even at a small size it hurts but u gys say it doesnt so ill trust u plus im 300lbs i should be able to take it lol


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i think i will just to get over the fear case im thinking even at a small size it hurts but u gys say it doesnt so ill trust u plus im 300lbs i should be able to take it lol


 As crazy as it sounds, it may be beneficial for you to go out and get bit by a small, harmless snake, just to show you that it's not a big deal. When I was starting with snakes I freaked out the first couple times I was bitten, now it's not that big a deal. If you're sure you won't freak out in a way that will harm the snake I would recommend it.

Damn shame you're not in St. Paul, I have a couple you could use for this.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Snakes are sooooo awesome. I love mine!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Be realist, ALL animals can bite you sometimes.
All animals are like humans, sometimes are happy and somtimes not very happy...

Carnivoro


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. any snake especie should bite you but most likely it will be your fault 99% of cases...if you fallow some basic guidelines you should reduce the bite risk to almost "0"...:nod: !

I´ve been keeping Venezuelan Boa constrictor constrictor (Red tail boa) since 1994 and they bite me a few times but it was well worthed...







!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Be carefull, particularly with small snakes. When or If you jerk away after the strike you can pull teath out easy. Most small snakes won't even draw blood but it will startle you


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

I've been bitten a number of times by non-poisonous snakes. It really isn't painful, so much as distressing because we are born with a primal instict to fear a striking snake.

The wounds, although sometimes bloody, are rarely more than a stitch like pattern of small punctures. The most unsettling thing about being bitten, is the sensation of tiny teeth penetrating beneath your skin.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah....you use use your 180 gallon and put a bad assed snake in there.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i have been bitten by green anacondas,baby retics and many times by garters and kings. these snakes dont hurt to much, but the bite from the baby retic is painful... 
you have to learn about the species you keep,you need know your snake , thats the point...


----------

